# PCM Flash detection by GM?



## CanadianCruzeTC (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey there, I used to have a Cobalt SS/SC and now my brother has a Cruze 1.4L Turbo, since i have HP Tuners he wants me to give him a tune.

My question is can GM check to see if the PCM has been flashed before with the Cruze if I flash it back? He's trying to avoid losing warranty (pay to play I know, but here they wouldn't warranty a strut if you were tuned...).

Alternatively if we found a second PCM and flashed that can GM detect when PCMs are swapped in the Cruze?

Thanks guys.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

GM can technically see anything. I know Trifecta has the ability to not flash the master log file when they flash, so as long as you flash back it should be undetectable 

Also, does HPTuners support the LUJ?


----------



## CanadianCruzeTC (Oct 8, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> GM can technically see anything. I know Trifecta has the ability to not flash the master log file when they flash, so as long as you flash back it should be undetectable
> 
> Also, does HPTuners support the LUJ?


I was reading online that they've been working on it since may and I assumed ZZP was using HPTuners for their flashes. I'm not sure what else they would use. I'll have to hook it up and double check. 

If it doesn't at this point in time, it will later on I'm sure. I'll report back.

And the consensus is that if it's I retrieve the stock tune of the PCM and flash that after it will be undetectable by GM? PCM does not save time stamps or anything?

Joel


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

CanadianCruzeTC said:


> I was reading online that they've been working on it since may and I assumed ZZP was using HPTuners for their flashes. I'm not sure what else they would use. I'll have to hook it up and double check.
> 
> If it doesn't at this point in time, it will later on I'm sure. I'll report back.
> 
> ...


From my understanding, there's some type of master log file that saves the number of flashes and timestamps. So you'd have to get around that


----------



## CanadianCruzeTC (Oct 8, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> From my understanding, there's some type of master log file that saves the number of flashes and timestamps. So you'd have to get around that


I see, so we need something to flash the PCM but not the log like you said with Trifecta.

Joel


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

EFILive has been supporting the LUJ for many many months. VTuner uses EFILive. Not sure what ZZP is using, but they claim to be able to flash the T76 AT which EFILive cannot yet, so it may be similar to what Trifecta is using. I understand HP is still working on any support for the Cruze at all.


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

so basically there arent any tunes out there that are undetectable by gm? yet anyways?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

2011ecosa said:


> so basically there arent any tunes out there that are undetectable by gm? yet anyways?


Trifecta...


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

and you're 100% sure of this?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

2011ecosa said:


> and you're 100% sure of this?


100% sure of everything I said in this thread, yes.
If you'd like clarification, please contact Trifecta directly, their website should answer most of your questions


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

2011ecosa said:


> and you're 100% sure of this?


Yup, trifecta has a "ghost tune". Don't know if it has been put to the test yet but the reasoning is sound


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Yes, the tune has been put to the test, our car passed with no issues.
If your wanting to buy the Trifecta Tune, gives us a pm and we will give you a great deal!
Thanks,
Steve


----------

